# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Isn't better to close(out of service) the forum for few hours-weeks?

## Fotis1991

Because of all these problems, isn't better to "close"-out of service- for few hours to move in the new server?? :Confused: 

There are Many problems that all of us see.  One important is that forum is full of duplicates(and more...!) threads and posts-answers in the threads...


*Edit:*  10-11 days later and no improvement! I think that would be better if i had suggested:

"Isn't better to close(out of service) the forum for few *weeks*?

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Fotis,

strongly agree with you as a copy of the database is ususally used for the move prior to that as it will to have undergo a severe check on validity. It seems to be hard to answer in this forum by now but it seems still to be possible to launch new threeads (see this one  :Wink: ).

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## arlu1201

Actually the transfer is being done in portions hence the forum was not shut down.  Otherwise, it would have been.

----------


## jaslake

I'd have to agree with Fotis

I've not gotten Emails on subscribed Threads most of the day...I'd suppose it depended on where the OP was at the time of the transfer if it "took".

----------


## xladept

I'd like to think that that was the reason that I'm getting so few responses - but I'm afraid that many OP's are just callous :Mad:

----------


## jaslake

@ xladept

I'm referring to responses made by the OP on which I received no Email notification.  Had I not looked at my subscribed Threads (several times today) I'd not have known there was a new Post.

Now, having said that, I acknowledge I've been having system problems for the last two days due to Software upgrades from both Apple and vMware Fusion. I do know that my automated backups haven't been running for the last two nights because the Network Connection was lost...without Network Connection I'd not receive Emails...Chicken and Egg...

I still agree with Fotis...shut it down...fix it...test it...bring it back up.  Been there...done that...thought I was going to croak a couple of times...it works.

----------


## xladept

@ jaslake

It may as well be shut down considering how often it's so sluggish - my last post was an (admittedly poor) attempt at levity :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jaslake

@ xladept

I'm sorry...I missed this



> was an (admittedly poor) attempt at levity



I've been a bit frustrated with the Forum, as have many of us.

I share your concern re: OP's not responding...'course, it doesn't cost them anything so it becomes unimportant except from their perception of a moral obligation.

Ah well..."we live to serve"

----------


## xladept

@jaslake

I have to make myself remember to not take myself seriously :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

@ xladept

As well do I...it's tough to do when one wishes only to help...our needs sometimes get in the way...



> I have to make myself remember to not take myself seriously

----------


## TMS

The phrase "completed shortly" obviously means different things to different people ...

----------


## arlu1201

TMS,

The transfer is in progress.  Should be completed in the next 4-5 hours maximum.

----------


## TMS

Thanks for the update Arlette.  That's not really the point, though.  This seems to stem from telling people what someone thinks they want to hear, not what they need or would be useful to know.  In my book, 4 to 5 hours isn't "shortly" or "soon" ... in fact, it probably wouldn't have met my expectation if it had "only" been 4 to 5 hours from the outset.  

To communicate effectively, the banner should start by telling us when the "degraded service period" will begin and a best guess, hopefully based on testing and experience, of how long it will take ... 24/48/72/96/whatever hours.  Then you can provide periodic updates, say every 4 hours with progress and a revised ETC if appropriate.

I don't really follow the concept of migrating a live active database from one server to another.  I realise that this is a 24 hour operation and clearly there is a desire not to take it off air.  But surely, it would have been better to take a copy of the database, install that on the new server and test it, and then call a short outage while the transaction log is run against the shiny new database to bring it up to date.  Then, when you bring it back on line, you have the benefit of a clean, newly created database that reflects all the changes made up to the timeout.

As it is, I can't help feeling that you're going to end up with a not so shiny new database full of issues such as duplicate posts and counters misaligned.

Creating a new database on a new server is a great idea but, if it is poorly implemented, it is likely to leave you no better off ... just another database full of glitches, but in a different place.

Again, this smacks of a lack of knowledge and experience in the back office.

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

Immediately after the previous post, I got the following "message":





> header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";



The TEST123 at the end is a little disconcerting.

I also got some messages from Google just prior to that; see the attached screen print.

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

TMS,

The forum is back up and running now.  You shouldnt be facing any issues.

If you do, please let me know.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

Email notifcation is on for me in the CP and in threads as default but no mails have been received since yesterday morning (let´s round it up to the last 24 hours as the last received mail was dated 26.03.2913 06:18).

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## arlu1201

You may not receive the pending notifications but have you not received a single one post the transfer to the new server?

----------


## abousetta

Heads up, there is a lot (more than usual) double-posting. Each time I click Post Quick Reply button, it sends me to the Advanced view. From experience, I know that this usually means that the post has already been put on the website so I just navigate away, but am starting to see double-posts from others. If you submit again in the Advanced view, it posts the same post twice.

abousetta

----------


## jaslake

No Email notifications for me either, yesterday or today.

----------


## TMS

I even saw a "forum induced" double post from JB (Admin) in one of the threads I looked at  :Smilie:

----------


## Andy Pope

No email notification post mucking around with server/database.

----------


## TMS

And I'm still getting crashes with "No Data Received" ... Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE) and "Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.excelforum.com"

Not looking like a huge improvement at the moment.


Regards, TMS

----------


## jaslake

Has Email Notification been fixed???  Anybody know???

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> No Email notifications for me either, yesterday or today.



You should be so lucky! 
I've been trying to get my email notification of Reported Message switched off for ages but no one seems to know how. Anyone?????

----------


## jaslake

> I've been trying to get my email notification of Reported Message switched off



The knife cuts both ways.  I assume you're telling me settings does not work...perhaps that's my issue...

----------


## arlu1201

All the bugs have been reported to the tech team.  They will all be solved shortly.  I will post an update once done.

If anyone if facing any other issues which have not been posted here already, please post them so we can get them actioned.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Arlette

I received your PM when I signed on to the Forum this AM. No, I am still not receiving Email Notifications as of 8:00 AM, Thursday, 03/28/2013.
The last Notification I received was 3:49 AM, Tuesday, 03/26/2013.

----------


## newdoverman

This is getting to be crazy. I received 6 notifications for 1 response to a question. I also clicked on a question with 0 responses and promptly answered the question. I then discovered that there were several other responses with a timestamp prior to my reading the question! Had I know this, I wouldn't have answered.

----------


## jaslake

@ newdoverman

I had this issue yesterday



> I also clicked on a question with 0 responses and promptly answered the question. I then discovered that there were several other responses with a timestamp prior to my reading the question! Had I know this, I wouldn't have answered.



I'm unable to receive even 1 notification to ANY response.

----------


## arlu1201

The tech team is working on it guys.  It should be resolved soon.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> You should be so lucky! 
> I've been trying to get my email notification of Reported Message switched off for ages but no one seems to know how. Anyone?????



Has to be manually removed from admincp by administrator Richard.

----------


## newdoverman

Have you looked at your General Settings? There is a section for Messaging and Notifications. That is, as far as I know, the only place that I have turned on to receive emails and I get them almost instantly. One of the choices is to not receive emails.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Have you looked at your General Settings? There is a section for Messaging and Notifications. That is, as far as I know, the only place that I have turned on to receive emails and I get them almost instantly. One of the choices is to not receive emails.



Richard is a moderator so it's a little different as his email address is lodged in the software via the admincp for this forum software, but good advice for everyone else all the same  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

Such as this???
subs.jpg

----------


## newdoverman

That is exactly what I was referring to.

----------


## jaslake

Unless the Gremlins have been messing with my settings, that's been unchanged since 2009.

I've noticed for the last some period of time I've been losing subscriptions from the Subscriptions View when I've posted a new response. So I would open up my new response, Thread Tools, Unsubscribe. Immediately I'd Thread Tools, Subscribe and the Subscription appears again in the Subscriptions View. Don't ask me why...it just works.

So, I thought the same might work for Settings.  Accordingly, I DID change my Notifications Setting a few minutes ago, saved it, then set it back again and saved it. We'll see if that had any affect on my notifications...I'm not sitting here holding my breath...

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Such as this???
> Attachment 224273



Hi,

No that wasn't what was troubling me. That's the subscribed threads option. It was the 'reported post' messages that kept coming through by email. I don't remember it happening a long time ago, perhaps before the last major vBulletin upgrade, but in recent months I've been receiving them every day. Simon L has suggested it's a setting only available to admin, so Arlette has stepped in and changed something apparently. I'll await the next few days with interest.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Richard

I wasn't really responding to you in this



> Such as this???
> Attachment 224273



and I should have made that clear...sorry about that. Sounds to me your issues are MUCH larger that mine. 

I was just thinking to myself a few moments ago "Self...they're going to fix it and I'll get an Email of EVERY response that's ever been made to any Thread I've ever subscribed to."  

I even envisioned the Tech Team saying to themselves "Yeah but Jaslake will get x thousand updates...he/she won't like that".

Technology...it's wonderful...when it works...

----------


## xladept

Has anyone tried reversing their settings?? Let us know what happened if you do! :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

@xladept

I just changed my setting to "Do Not Subscribe".  I'll leave it that way for about an hour.  Should you choose to respond I'll look for an Email Notification...although I don't expect to receive one.

----------


## xladept

@ jaslake

My you are a good sport! :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

@xladept

I don't know about being a 



> good sport!



I am a quite frustrated sport. The change didn't work...received no notification of your post. I'll be changing it back to my former setting...thanks for your efforts.

----------


## xladept

@jaslake

We're all frustrated - thanks for trying!

----------


## arlu1201

If you changed it to "Do not subscribe", you will not receive a notification.  I will get an update for you from the tech team regarding your issue.

----------


## Fotis1991

Oooooooo :Confused:  Pls. Not again.... :Frown: . Please..!

.



> ..header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";

----------


## arlu1201

I got the same followed by dbase errors.  I have informed the tech team.  They are working on it.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

I know I´m sarcastic but do you really have hope the "Tech"-Team will find errors now they should have corrected when moving to a new server (instead of bringing up old issues that we thought were solved)? 

The performance is more than sort of unacceptable for a day off in most of the world - let´s get back to the breaking point on the old sever  :Smilie:  (where at least the mails kept comming in). Just kidding about the last part.

BTW: couldn´t switch to page 4 of this thread when trying to read your post.

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

this time no problem getting to the post from the User CP.

Edit: unfair  :Wink: 

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## arlu1201

What browser are you using Holger?

I tried it in Firefox and its not working, but works in Chrome.

----------


## abousetta

Hi,

I don't know if this is some sort of error in the system, but I just got an email alert for a new post (below). I don't know if one of the moderators deleted the offending posts and left my warning post or if the system is randomly sending off email receipts. 

abousetta




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Now this post no longer exists on that page, but my response a while back does. I don't know if another user attempted to put this post again and a moderator removed it, but you might want to check the history of this page in order to investigate.

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, i cleared that post abousetta.  But i didnt see your post there.  Will check again.

Edit: Your post was before the offending post so there is no issue here.  I deleted that post myself.

----------


## abousetta

Yes, there must have been another offending post back in Feb when I wrote that post. You can delete my post, and probably best to lock the thread altogether.

Thanks for the clarification.

abousetta

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Richard is a moderator so it's a little different as his email address is lodged in the software via the admincp for this forum software, but good advice for everyone else all the same



Thanks Simon,

@Arlette

You've mentioned that you've picked up on Simon's advice that this has to be turned off by admin, but I still see that I'm getting emails like the following





> Fotis1991 (  ) has reported this post:
> 
> Re: How Do I Remove a Password from a Workbook in Excel 2010
> http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...75#post3177475
> 
> This is part of this thread:
> How Do I Remove a Password from a Workbook in Excel 2010 http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...el-2010-a.html
> 
> This is the reason that the user gave:
> ...



Would you check again and turn this off please.

----------


## arlu1201

Hmm, so my test didnt work.  Let me get this sorted out soon for you.

----------


## Fotis1991

@  Richard.

Can you pls remove my email adress from your post?  :Confused:   :Mad:

----------


## arlu1201

Fotis & Richard,

I removed the email id from the post.

----------


## Fotis1991

Thanks Arlette.

But pls...For God's sake ..  

Perhaps it's better to show to all, *all* my reports?

What else can i tell?... Really I'm very very sorry ... :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

Fotis, 

That is only an example which Richard has given.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Sorry,

I had never realised that email addresses are/were contained in these sorts of posts. I certainly never read them since they're just a nuisance.

@arlette. It's a good point Fotis makes. If other mods. do want to receive these emails, should personal addresses nevertheless be included. I'd have thought perhaps not.

----------


## Fotis1991

Isn't better(as it's a special case and not for all of us) to discuss this in your Moderator private forum?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I'm now getting two email notifications for each post replied to in threads im subscribed to.

----------


## jaslake

@Simon

Please forward one of those to me...still not receiving any :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Wish i'd read that earlier i could have sent you loads, they've all gone to that electronic shredder in the sky now  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

Unfortunately my issue is still not resolved...

----------


## newdoverman

I have just received 3 emails notifying me of the same response in this forum.

And the beat goes on!!

I won't delete them for a while just to see how many I get.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Yep i just had 3 notifications too!

----------


## jaslake

I continue to receive NO NOTIFICATIONS since 3:49 AM, Tuesday, 03/26/2013

----------


## arlu1201

John,

Your email id has been blocked.  Please PM me your email id as requested, so we can proceed with unblocking it.

Thank you.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

only John´s? I pretty much doubt it. And why? There was an issue with the mails prior to the move (the server handing out doubles on answers but neither continuously nor at all threads nor on certain persons involved) but since the move the performance of the server has been bettered (if at all) by disabling one integrated function with the vBulletin software? Then please disable the function in the UserCP as well (and inside the answers). Another thing to maybe better performance would be to turn off Subscriptions as well.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## arlu1201

Sorry Holger, i didnt mean to concentrate only on jaslake's issue.  We are working on all together.  Jaslake's issue was of blocked email id and that could be an issue with your email id as well.  We are working on checking the same and will get back to you on this.

The sending out of emails has not been disabled.  I still receive my emails to the subscriptions and so do many others.  Its just a few email ids that could be blocked at the server firewall.

----------


## xladept

@Arlu,

I have the same issue as jaslake :Cool:

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

what have I done wrong to be blocked? Simple question - I simply want an answer to it, that´s all.

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## FDibbins

@ Holger...I doubt you did anything wrong.  You were probably just caught up in a "block" blocking.  I was unable to access ther forum from where I work for a couple of weeks due to a blocked IP (because of a "group" of IP blocks i got caught up in?), but the tech staff eventually resolved the situation

----------


## jaslake

@FDibbibs
@Arlette

I know you're working in our interest...we're frustrated...the Forum is working AGAINST us instead of FOR us.

I won't speak for Holger but I can't understand why these kinds of issues continually pop up. I did Data Base Management for 30 years...never had the issues the Forum is having...except once...thought I was going to croak...my IT Team was on it...knew what the issues were...fixed them.

FIX THEM...or get a new IT Team...you're driving us nuts...and away...

----------


## Mordred

I just started posting here again in the last few days and it's interesting to see that not much has changed.

----------


## arlu1201

I got an update that all blocked email ids have been unblocked.  If yours is still blocked, please let me know or post it here http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...on-emails.html.

----------


## Fotis1991

I get 2 different errors today..

1)



> .. header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";



2)



> ..Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@excelforum.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
> Additionally, a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> ________________________________________
> Apache/2.2.24 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.24 OpenSSL/1.0.0-fips mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 Server at www.excelforum.com Port 80

----------


## arlu1201

Fotis,

The tech team was implementing one of the plugins, hence you got the error.  Now it should be fine.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Fotis,
> 
> The tech team was implementing one of the plugins, hence you got the error.  Now it should be fine.



Hello Arlette.

Does this also mean that I should not now be receiving the 'Reported Post from Excel Help forum' emails? They are still coming through this morning at 09:02 GMT.

----------


## arlu1201

That was a different plugin Richard.  Checking your issue as well.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi,

for me I can state that the notifcations are coming in again since about 4 hours ago (thanks Arlette for asking for this - I wouldn´t have checked my mails again by today, and this morning there weren´t any from this forum).

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks for the update Holger.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Arlette

I too am receiving Notifications with my preferred Email Address.  Thank you.

----------


## arlu1201

Ok great.  Thanks for the update John.

----------


## xladept

Hi Arlette,

I'm "up" also :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Ok great xladept.

Any one else facing the issue?  Or we can mark this thread as solved?

----------


## abousetta

I'm getting a repeated error today:




```

```

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, there was some issue at the backend.  It has been resolved now.

----------


## Fotis1991

@ abousetta

If it is only Today, then everything is perfect. But in any case don't worry. Tech Team works on this and soon(..some days-weeks-some months..) this will be fixed. :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I had 5 email notifications for the latest post here!, Arlette can you ask the tech team to sort this out pleeeeeeease!

----------


## jaslake

Geez...I received only three...

----------


## xladept

I got three earlier but only the one for jaslake's post :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Simon, John and xladept,

Are you receiving multiple notifications only for this thread or for all threads you have subscribed to?

----------


## abousetta

It's back........




```

```


As I was submitting this post, I got this error also:




```

```

----------


## arlu1201

There are some issues currently, they are being worked upon as i type this.

----------


## abousetta

I can understand that the pressure on the servers is high, but the failure rate here seems to be higher than any other site I frequent. As an admin, you really need to consider the possibility that ExcelForum's needs are greater than the current Tech Team can handle and that you need more/ better support from professionals who know how to trouble shoot before the problems happen.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Arlette, i recieve multiple notifications for any thread i'm subscribed to.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Now getting database errors when trying to read pm's!

----------


## JosephP

as am I. also seeing "inaccessible for 30 mins" for several hours now ;-)

----------


## jaslake

> Simon, John and xladept,
> 
> Are you receiving multiple notifications only for this thread or for all threads you have subscribed to?



For me, only this Thread...but not this morning...back to one.

----------


## arlu1201

Ok, what about xladept?

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

the Tech-Team has done a picture perfect job of copying over all the errors from the old server plus presenting new ones - add me to the list receiving more than one notification yesterday for abousetta (5) and yourself (2) but only on this thread.

Today the overview again shows no replys where people have answered (okay, only a small technical problem - but the answers where at 10 a.m. and not at 6 p.m., apparently nothing had been fixed in the meantime).

@abousetta:




> who know how to trouble shoot before the problems happen



Does the tech-team handle problems after they have been reported multiple times?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## xladept

Hi Arlette,

I only received the multiple post for this thread and that was just the once.

----------


## jaslake

At 4:16 pm EST I received 6 notifications on Post #106 of this Thread

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...3-onwards.html

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, John,

no wonder that thereÂ´s no response to the server when itÂ´s buy sending out notifications like that (me too got a  six-pack and I wonder how many more) - but wasnÂ´t it written like how much more can I take (or was it bear with me - I must admit I havenÂ´t seen any yellow banners today so today must have been one of the better days).  :Frown: 

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## snb

@jaslake 

#106,??  I can only count 105 when I am writing this, but in the parent screen there are only 100 replies. Something evaporated in the cloud ??

----------


## Mordred

I guess I'm lucky, I don't get any email notifications from this site.  No need to change that so don't bother the tech team, they've obviously got their hands full.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Holger

There was a yellow banner across the Screen (we'll have it fixed in 30 minutes(not a direct quote)) all morning (in the States, EST)...you may have missed it in your time zone...

----------


## jaslake

Hey snb

It's been a while...the Cloud is a bit of a mystery to me.

When you're an Old Fart like me the mental challenge of keeping up with the Forum's issues is a bit of a chore but it does keep the Old Mind active.

Tomorrow will be a better day :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

@jaslake

I Thought that that word was spelled with a Ph but then I'm probably older than you.

----------


## jaslake

Hi xladept

My spelling has never been that great...one of my MANY shortcomings.

----------


## xladept

@Arlette

Today, I got 5 Echos from a post - yesterday, just two echoes from one of the posts.

----------


## arlu1201

Hmm, ok will get it checked.  I get only 1 for each thread.

----------


## Fotis1991

I still not able to see  *nothing* after post#100(5th page for me), in this thread.

----------


## arlu1201

Which browser are you using Fotis?  It works for me in Chrome and Mozilla.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> That was a different plugin Richard.  Checking your issue as well.



Hello Arlette,

Has there been any movement on this? I'm still getting 'Reported Post from Excel Help forum' emails?

----------


## Fotis1991

I use Mozila, Arlette.

I changed the "Number of Posts to Show Per Page:" in my settings(it was 20) and now i am able to see these..

----------


## arlu1201

Richard, getting an update for you.

Fotis, it should work irrespective of what option you select in the "number of posts per page".

If you revert to 20 posts, is it working?

----------


## Fotis1991

> ..If you revert to 20 posts, is it working?



NO. :Confused: 

Works for 10 and 30 !! but not for 20!

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Must be a problem with the Universal Translator. Probably doesn't know how to translate "twenty" from Greek to English. Perhaps the Tech Team..... :Wink:

----------


## Fotis1991

> Must be a problem with the Universal Translator. Probably doesn't know how to translate "twenty" from Greek to English. Perhaps the Tech Team.....



 :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ............................

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Richard, getting an update for you.



Arlette, as admin you should be able to do this yourself, it's right there in the settings!

----------


## arlu1201

No Simon, i have thoroughly checked it.  We have upgraded EF to a higher version of vbulletin so its no longer there in the settings.  Can you please check your version and tell me what the setting is worded as?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

trust me, it's not version specific, it is in the settings,  i have other forums some of which are vb4, all you need to know is here https://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

_The Song Remains The Same_: 2 notifications on a PN, 2 notifications on a reply to a post (both yesterday), and 4 mails for an new post by this morning. LetÂ´s wait for _The More Things Change_.  :Mad: 

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## xladept

Hi Arlette,

Four echoes from a post today - do you want me to keep you apprised of these echo posts?

The post was from Brisbane (Australia).

----------


## arlu1201

Ok i will get these checked soon.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Arlette

I received four notifications this morning...better four than none...so it does not really bother me...thought you might like to know.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Tag-Team,

3 for http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html and 6 for http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html only within the last 2 hours.

@ Arlette:
Please, no more "_I will keep you updated_" but "_We have updated_" instead.

Ciao,
Holger (who apologizes for the obvious typo)

----------


## Pete_UK

I received two email notifications today for this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3203393

This was at 4:18pm my time.

Pete

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi,

7 for http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html today at 21:17 local time.

Holger

----------


## xladept

Hi Arlette,

Two echoes from: This Post

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi,

- 4 for http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html at 22:38
- 2 for xladaept in http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-new-post.html at 00:57
- 2 for http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-new-post.html at 06:27.





> Getting so much better all the time
> 
> It's getting better all the time
> Better Better Better
> It's getting better all the time
> Better Better Better
> 
> Getting so much better all the time



CanÂ´t really agree on that classic but thanks to the Tech-Team anyhow (for not working on a solution that turns things from bad to worse).

Holger

----------


## arlu1201

Thank you for letting us know.  The tech team is working on this.

----------


## JosephP

I just got 8 notifications of your post to this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...g-priblem.html

----------


## arlu1201

The tech team is working on it JP.  We should have a resolution soon.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,





> The tech team is working on it



They should have solved that problem in the first week after it was reported! ItÂ´s not a vBulletin issue to my knowledge - itÂ´s a tech-team one.

- 6 for http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html at 18:26
- 8 for http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html at 19:24
- 3 for the same thread at 19:53
- 2 for http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html at 20:07

Let me clarify: IÂ´m used to get one notification for each thread where IÂ´m subscribed and a new answer has been posted after I last have looked at that thread. And I donÂ´t want that functionality back next year earliest by the tempo of the "Tech"-Team "working" on "it" - need I quote the song title thatÂ´s on my mind?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Holger

----------


## xladept

Two Echoes

----------


## HaHoBe

- 2 and 2 for http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-new-post.html as a user double posted on that.

May the last person to visit here turn the lights off - will certainly be one from the tech-team to report that the error has been fixed just recently. I wonder why that person will have grown such a long beard.  :EEK!:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The issue is caused by a modification in either one of the templates, one of the core files or most probably via an installed product or plugin, so the issue isn't with the core vbulletin product but more with something thats been added to it.

----------


## xladept

I clicked to read this thread and was directed to this thread which I don't believe I had subscribed :Confused:

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi,

besides still getting mulitple notifications I wonder if anybody else has problems uploading files to the forum (this may be caused by the new AVP I installed).

Error



```

```


Ciao,
Holger

----------


## xladept

@HaHoBe

Still getting echoes but the upload was troublefree

----------


## Winon

I have received an email on, 27/4/2013 at 12:21, informing me as follows;





> Dear Winon,
> 
> ConnorHunter has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Identifying Spammers - in the The Water Cooler forum of Excel Help Forum.
> 
> This thread is located at:
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-new-post.html
> 
> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> ...



and yet there seems to be no such Post, even after refreshing the page a couple of times! :Frown: 

And then, sometimes, as early as three days ago, I receive three notifications with the same Time Stamp via email that an OP have responded to my reply in any of the Threads?

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Winon,

had you visited the forum shortly after the message you would have noticed that it had been there indeed (there was another one in a different post from the same user at about the very same time). How should any moderator/admin note that a post has been moved/removed/deleted if that post doesnÂ´t exist anymore? Maybe the staff should think about taking out the details about the first new thread and just mail a notification that a new post to the thread had been made (the details may even lead to something like an user not viewing a thread as the answer was no while somebody else had a different approach on solving the problem as another post thereafter. And think of all the little alterations you may make before the user visits the post - I usually fnd my typos after having submitted  :Wink:  ).

If you are on the overview to the water cooler you may find that in http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...d-threads.html 2 posts have been deleted but no equal sign in the mentioned thread.

Before I forget: 2 notes for the last post by you.

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Winon

@ HaHoBe,

Hello Holger,

Thank you for your feedback. :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Yep, i just recieved nultiple notifications for this and other threads  :Frown:

----------


## xladept

One echo for Winon's post.

----------


## arlu1201

Guys, do not give further counts of your notifications.  The tech team is aware of this issue and is working on it with priority.

----------


## Winon

I have become so used to so many abnormalities, over the last couple of months, that I have decided to accept it as "Normal".

So, no more complaints from my side. Not even a "Beep", "Squeak" or whatever.

And on top of it all, I do not expect any reply to this post! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arlu1201

Winon,

Some posts by ConnorHunter were just spam, so i cleared them out.

----------


## Winon

Thank you arlu1201,

I notice that ConnorHunter does not appear on the member list either.

----------


## arlu1201

He is there http://www.excelforum.com/members/connorhunter.html

----------


## jaslake

Hi Holger

No issues uploading files here...it did act a bit squirrelly yesterday but finally completed...

----------

